# Good idea or no?



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

So my pup is going into surgery tomorrow morning for the start of a long road into bringing some normality to his life with the many issues he has had in the first 6 months of his life. My breeder no longer cares to hear from me nor seems to care about what they have produced. However, the sire to my pup is not one of their dogs, and his breeder is well known and deemed reputable in the SL world, and studded their dog out. Should I contact the sire's breeder to at least let them know what was produced from this breeding? Or would that just be a waste of time?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I would. Perhaps that breeder will care and not do another breeding with that dog and examine their own dog's health further. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! And that's what I was thinking. On paper, it seemed like a good match, but I would think this breeder would want to know about progeny that had serious issues from a mating her dog's name is on, and not want to repeat that breeding...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No one does a breeding intending to get bad hips. Every planned breeding looks good on paper. Not to be mean - or sound unfeeling....I know how devastated you are....but HD is one component of every pedigree that is there if you look at back massing....it is inevitable...and WGR SL dogs are so heavily back massed on Jeck Noricum and Uran Wildsteigerland that the risk for poor hips permeates the genetics spread throughout the population of WGR SL dogs...there is no way at this point to avoid the back massing on these dogs in the population....therefore, there is always a level of risk in every showline breeding for those genetic hips to show up. While the owner of the stud may sympathize, I doubt she will cease using him....look up his ZW, what is it??? At the very least, your breeder should replace your pup or refund your purchase price on a documented severe case of HD, as would be the norm in the industry here in the States

While I feel very badly for your experience, and as a breeder, I am absolutely paranoid about hips (and elbows and backs) in a pedigree - there is an element of risk in every single breeding done as there is an established incidence of hip dysplasia in the breed. 

That you got a pup who got the short end of his genetic background is sad for him and you, that the breeder should choose to ignore you is reprehensible. 

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry lakl --- you know where I sit on this issue -- I agree totally with wolfstraum .

your dog was , as you revealed yourself because I kept him anonymous working with 3rd generation only , the pedigree analysed in the great little thread that Cliff started "ICEBERG BREEDERS" . The pedigree did not look good on paper. 
The owner of the stud will not suffer personal financial loss when her dog is no different than anyother showline dog out there , in pedigree composition. 

I think you are so lucky to have found your vet and I wish you and the little dog good luck on the surgery. 

best wishes
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I understand the risks involved, and my thought is not to say that the sire should not be bred. My thought process was only to inform the sire's owner of the result and or instance of severe hip problems with this particular breeding. To me at least, this did not turn out to be the ideal pairing and something along the lines of genetics made this not a good match. I just thought maybe they would want to know the results of this particular pairing?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I say tell them. If they decide to act on the information that is up to them (and reflects on the type of breeder they are).


----------

